# New Card Scam



## Ed Seeley (4 Dec 2007)

Hi guys,
I read this on another forum and thought I ought to pass it on here.  Read it and let others know!



> This one is pretty slick since they provide Y O U with all the information, except the one piece they want.
> Note, the callers do not ask for your card number; they already have it. This information is worth reading. By understanding how the VISA & MasterCard Telephone Credit Card Scam works, you'll be better prepared to protect yourself.
> 
> One of our employees was called on Wednesday from "VISA", and I was called on Thursday from "MasterCard".
> ...


----------



## Themuleous (4 Dec 2007)

Cheers Ed  

Sam


----------



## fishgeek (5 Dec 2007)

has anyone ever had one of these forwarded becareful scams attempted on themselve's?

maybe i am just too cynical why would anyone ever give an incoming caller their bank card details, anyone who is suppossed to have them already dose

andrew


----------



## tgc (5 Dec 2007)

My sister in-law had one of these and it wasn't until she asked her dad to pass her her handbag that the alarm bells rang for her dad.

I think they tend to phone you when your gonna be busy like around dinner time etc....
so that you havn't got too much time to think about what your doing.

When she questioned why they need her security number they hung up on her!!

Cheers


----------



## beeky (5 Dec 2007)

To stop alot of this going on they should stop companies from sending out goods to addresses other than the card holder. Some companies do it and sometimes it's a pain if you're lodging temporarily somewhere, but it would make things alot safer.


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Dec 2007)

The same guy posted this scam today too!  Don't know where he's getting his info from, but can't hurt to hear about them - knowledge is power after all!   



> Don't want to alarm folks but been sent this.
> 
> Be aware of new car-jacking scheme.
> 
> ...


----------

